# What do Atheists/Agnostics live for?



## Elijah777

Within the last year, I have decided to leave Christianity. I now consider myself an Agnostic. 

When I was a Christian I had purpose. My goal was to please God, spread the word of the Bible, go to heaven, and so on. Now that I'm no longer a Christian, I'm having trouble seeing the point in life.

My questions are these: What do Atheists/Agnostic people live for? What is the point if you just become "non-existent"? 


I could easily expand my thoughts into pages, but I figured it might just be better to get my foot in the door.

Please, try to be thoughtful in your posts. I looking for developed ideas; not encouraging statements (not that encouragement is unimportant). My goal is to understand the reasons for living in "atheist theology."

Lastly, forgive me if I'm the 1000th person to ask this question. I just didn't see anything recent.


----------



## KimThanh

You don't need a new goal in life as an agnostic/atheist. If pleasing God meant for you to do good deeds towards your fellow man, to be a decent person, to speak out against injustice and to aid the less fortunate ones, then why change? Keep doing these things, but instead of trying to please an imaginary deity, do it all for humanity, for the planet, and for yourself. Whatever keeps you going.


----------



## ugh1979

The list of what people live for is as long as there are people.

You can choose what you live for, as unlike in organised religion, nobody is telling you what to live for.

The fact that your life is finite rather than infinite (via an afterlife as promised by Christianity) shouldn't make any difference to you finding purpose, as some purpose is better than no purpose.

The above poster gives some good examples of how someone can do some of the same things they used to, but do it for something we know exists, humanity, rather than some fantastical reality the used to believe existed.


----------



## EmptyEyes

I've never known a christian who would say he lived for god outside of clergy. Most of them want all the same things everyone wants - money, a family, love, food, their health.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

We all make our own purpose in life.

Love, family, human solidarity, acquiring knowledge/wisdom, creativity, survival, happiness....

As for the 'how' and 'why' you might decide - use the tools you have: conscience, intellect, empathy (hopefully), an inquiring mind....


----------



## HookedOnEbonics

You cannot just be agnostic
You're either an agnostic atheist, or agnostic theist
OR gnostic atheist or gnostic theist. 
If you do wish to label yourself, then get the terminologies correct.
Gnostic means knowing for a fact that something is or isn't.
Agnostic means not knowing for a fact that something is or isn't.

Theism is the belief in a god or deity(s)
Atheism is the lack of belief in a god or deity(s)

You can't just not know. You don't know what exactly?

I am an agnostic atheist. Why? Because i believe bronze age folklore should not govern the ideals, personality, morals, or socio economic structures of modern day human beings that have evolved into an ever expanding technological era. 

The point of living inside a body is to use it, experience what you choose to dictate and ONLY YOU choose to dictate how you want it to experience which ever stimuli you wish to experience.


----------



## UltraShy

There isn't a purpose, but suicide is terrifying and requires effort. Much easier to just remain alive.


----------



## Shredder

Don’t listen to people that tell you what you can or can't be defined as. Everyone’s a f**king expert that is blindly stumbling through life but some are better at pretending they know everything and have all the right answers. I know how hard it is making that transition that you mentioned. All I can say is that you are not alone. Try reading and listen to what others say but make your own judgments and trust in your own opinion. This can be hard if you come from a background where you have relied on others to provide all your answers. Some find all they need in what people like Dawkins say, while others relate to writers like Victor Frankl or Nikos Kazantzakis. There are heaps of others that you might relate to, you just need to do the research. It can be a dark, difficult, daunting and lonely process but it can also be pretty rewarding too! Good Luck


----------



## Yer Blues

Nachos.


----------



## cocooned

Fun.


----------



## lordseshomaru86

You call yourself an "agnostic", so that means you aren't completely eliminating the possibility that God is present in some form in your life? The structure and rituals associated with this organized religion must have appealed to you, but I have to ask without those, do you honestly feel you're then cut off from the Divine? Perhaps you can rediscover your purpose by reevaluating your relationship with the Divine. I have no interest in following an organized religion, but I still have faith in using my reason and conscience to follow God's will


----------



## Testsubject

live to acquire knowledge and procreate. The knowledge is for your pleasure, the other is your biological imperative.


----------



## mezzoforte

Love, to accomplish goals/dreams, and for life's entertainment (movies, games, eating, shopping, travelling, etc).


----------



## Gamaur

Elijah777 said:


> My questions are these: What do Atheists/Agnostic people live for? What is the point if you just become "non-existent"?


Hopefully this thread gives you a few answers


----------



## cooperativeCreature

Elijah777 said:


> My questions are these: What do Atheists/Agnostic people live for? What is the point if you just become "non-existent"?


There is no point. But you will continue to live and procreate until you die because that's what we animals do.


----------



## Galileo

I can't speak for every atheist, but I personally live for all the things that make me happy.

I live for writing songs, for helping people when I can, for my wonderful partner and my animals. I live to learn languages, to play chess and learn more instruments. I live for a myriad of reasons, most of which I don't even know right at this second.


----------



## Masmith22

As an atheist I have struggled with this concept. For me the goal of life is to live out our full potentials as human being through the acquirement of knowledge and the relationships with have other humans. Technically there is no point to life except to procreate but we need to have our goals in life otherwise living would unbearable


----------



## Masmith22

Would be unbearable sorry


----------



## ugh1979

Masmith22 said:


> Technically there is no point to life except to procreate but we need to have our goals in life otherwise living would unbearable


It could be argued that isn't a point either, since there is no objective plan for humans to procreate.


----------



## IronLife

Right now i only live for the gym. The gym has saved my life.


----------



## Berzerker

I live to make the world a safer, friendlier and ultimately- better place, and to try to help advance the species into a type-1 civilization.


----------



## bethsiebs

I know exactly what you're feeling. I was raised a hardcore Catholic and now that I'm agnostic I feel that I have no purpose... how could this life be all there is? I couldn't get over thinking that after I die that'll be it. The end. My body will decay into nothing and I will cease to exist. Anyway, I did sign up to be an organ donor-- the possibility that my death will be life for others makes me feel a little better. 
As far as purpose, at least we can try to do what little we can for fellow humanity and to make the world a better place in the short time we are here. 
I know I'm not exactly answering your question, because I am in the same place you are. Please feel free to reach out to me if you've discovered anything you could share.
Beth


----------



## komorikun

Cheap thrills, like everyone else.


----------



## LynnNBoys

Agnostics and atheists can find their own meaning and purpose in life. We don't need to be told by others or by a book what our meaning is. I found that as an atheist, life becomes *more* precious. There is no afterlife. Only the time we have now. As I tell my kids, I just try to live my life as best as I can and try to make my little corner of this Earth a little bit better than when I got here. I do my best to help others around me when and if I'm able to. It's a challenge some days because of my anxiety, but I just try again the next day. 

In the words of Dr. Neil deGrasse Tyson:
“The problem, often not discovered until late in life, is that when you look for things in life like love, meaning, motivation, it implies they are sitting behind a tree or under a rock. The most successful people in life recognize, that in life they create their own love, they manufacture their own meaning, they generate their own motivation. For me, I am driven by two main philosophies, know more today about the world than I knew yesterday. And lessen the suffering of others. You'd be surprised how far that gets you."


----------



## Dre12

The world is an beautiful place. There is so much to explore and learn. So much great art to appreciate and even try to create yourself. You can learn unlimited new skills. You can form deep and meaningful relationships with others. There is sensory pleasure. You can thrill seek. Find enjoyment and achievement in competitive sport. Explore new cultures. 

And there is love. The love from your partner or your children and the reward you get from giving love back to them.


----------



## Yokai

Why does there have to be something to live for? Survival is just a natural evolutionary instinct.


----------



## Mister2u

I used to live for making other people's lives easier. Since my breakdown I live because it's too much effort to kill myself. "I can't be bothered" has taken over but I live in hope that the next batch of meds (started last week) will work and I'll get back to being a normal person, and able to put my skills to work making the world a better place.

There's no reason needed other than it's the right thing to do. If everyone was more of a helper and less of a dick the world would be a much better place.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I live for the pleasures of life (food, entertainment, career prospects, family, etc.)


----------



## The Exodus

There's no purpose to life. The only purpose is to attempt to enjoy it. If you're held by the restrictions of a Deity then you're bound by rules and laws that at times can seem unorthodox. So I guess Atheism and Agnosticism gives you more freedoms and allows you to live life your own way (within reason, of course).


----------



## tonyhd71

I live for what will happen in my life until the day that I die. I don't live for what comes after, because nothing comes after death. That is why I focus on life. Right now at the moment, I am focusing on my education. After I get my degree in engineering I will focus on getting a good paying career. Once I get a good career, I will focus on buying a house, buying a car, settling my independent life and leaving my family. Somewhere down the road I may find a girlfriend, but if I don't then that's that. I live for my goals in life.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

I choose to live because my brain has a built in defense mechanism that stops me wanting to kill myself. This in mind I consider what I can do to have the most enjoyable life until the time runs out.

Life has absolutely no objective meaning despite what anybody says, how could it when it's just a result of natural processes?


----------



## Zyriel

It's alright, it's a good question sir, as many people states already, they live for hedonistic means lol. I have never been Christian or raised with the beliefs, (however the values are something that I was brought up with, not for pleasing anyone or any reward, but to "treat people how you want to be treated" for the sake being decent I presume). The religion never made sense to me as I grew up amongst Buddhist's and Catholics so I saw both types of rituals to me was one in the same. I eventually learned the difference though, I just assumed "god" was any higher form of life, I had no notion of Jesus, and I always knew Buddha was a "teacher", but I did used to read mythology as a child lol. So Zeus, Aphrodite, Athena, Odin, Thor, lol Pagan gods I learned about. I just assumed anything was a "god" and any "god" could be a higher form of life on another dimension or something, maybe sentient energy is what I thought.

I never paid much attention to it though, just always wondered about the mysteries of life as well as my "purpose". Existential OCD I guess it is from coming into traumatic experiences as a child which made me wonder why I was alive. Something that has itched at me my whole life even to this day. Even though my rational mind tells me I am nothing more then a random mutation in the evolutionary chain of life. I look at the stars and feel humbled by my insignificance at the greater scale of the universe. I cannot help but also feel a sense of emptiness, which longs for that "meaning" you describe.

Philosophy may be your answer, or maybe not the "answer" but the door to information you ponder and seek. There are many philosophers in history that expound on the subject from various points of view. Ones from ancient Greece like Plato, Socrates, Aristotle, ancient China with Confucious, Lao Tsu, Sun Tzu, to more modern ones like David Hume, Voltaire, Friedrich Nietzsche, John-Paul Sartre, Leo Tolstoy, and many in between.

Anyway, I wish you the best of luck on your journey sir. I honestly think more people should ponder such, maybe society at large wouldn't be so horrid if people actually reflected on their thoughts or behaviors, and took responsibility for their actions.


----------



## breezyfun711

I live for being true to myself. I am hard-wired from birth as an introvert to be genuine and to hate bullies/unfairness. So that's my cause. I see any mythological gods as bullies, so religion would be mutually exclusive to my personality. While I'm here, I'm going to try to encourage those who are put down and to do my part to make bullies the ones who go into hiding or fall out of popularity by working politically and personally for equality. I don't have to see huge progress, just to meet others who feel the same way and know I'm on the right team. For me, there's no other logical choice but the reality I can know. We all have to die and we don't know where we go. While I'm here, I'm fighting for things I can actually be sure of.


----------



## breezyfun711

*btw*

I used to call myself agnostic because alien life could've seeded us here. I def don't believe any of the many man-made fairytale books regardless of which one is currently popular. But the religious people saw the word agnostic as meaning open for conversion/proselytizing so I now say atheist and most of the annoying jerks think it means satan worship and run away. lol


----------



## RRAAGGEE

Elijah777 said:


> Within the last year, I have decided to leave Christianity. I now consider myself an Agnostic.
> 
> When I was a Christian I had purpose. My goal was to please God, spread the word of the Bible, go to heaven, and so on. Now that I'm no longer a Christian, I'm having trouble seeing the point in life.
> 
> My questions are these: What do Atheists/Agnostic people live for? What is the point if you just become "non-existent"?
> 
> I could easily expand my thoughts into pages, but I figured it might just be better to get my foot in the door.
> 
> Please, try to be thoughtful in your posts. I looking for developed ideas; not encouraging statements (not that encouragement is unimportant). My goal is to understand the reasons for living in "atheist theology."
> 
> Lastly, forgive me if I'm the 1000th person to ask this question. I just didn't see anything recent.


To live life to the fullest, make friends, family, and enjoy life... What do Christians have to live for?


----------



## Grac1e

Elijah777 said:


> What is the point if you just become "non-existent"?


"There ain't no answer. There ain't gonna be any answer. There never has been an answer. That's the answer." - Gertrude Stein.


----------



## Terranaut

Congratulations. You have begun a process which may take the rest of your life. And that is to "exorcize" the grounding views of the world, views of the self, views of the universe all brought to bear upon you as a child without choice from your mind. You may have chosen to embrace all that along the way as I did as a child--singing in the choir, praying daily--but it promises deliverance from pain and bad predicament for the price of fervent belief and ritual like prayer. There is never an answer, though happenstance may coincide favorably--creating the illusion of an answered prayer. 

The question you ask can not be answered by anyone else in a short way that will help you speed up the process of trying to discover how you would have experienced life so far if you had chosen to no indoctrination to the type of Christianity that created what I now refer to as "the secondary placenta"--the bag of beliefs and assumptions our families place us into after we leave the initial placenta of birth behind. 

I am now almost 60. I did not know at age18 or so, when I decided that I was not OK with religion, that it would be such a long process that still raises questions. One thing to realize--perhaps first and foremost--is that the concept called "creationism" gives human beings a false notion that though the circumstances and people in one's life will change, the self doesn't. As one enters adulthood, at least for many smart and perceptive people, the experience that the self changes and tends to become what we make of it is an unspoken sense which begins raising questions like the ones post-adolescents realize when they realize Santa Clause can't possibly do all the things they were told as kinds. 

To not write much more, since even if it is read it will be forgotten very quickly, suffice it to say that nature is far, far more compelling than any system of beliefs. And nature's first and most fundamental gift is something societies all over the planet are distracted by some form of human-concocted creationism from seeing and embracing the tremendous power of. That is written for all to see right on our faces, yet we are led to ignore it--it's the FACT that each human individual is a unique being. All person are not "created" equal--in fact we are not "created" at all. Equality should only see seen as a matter of law and fairness of its application. But beyond that we are unique. And with embracement of that as truth--which should guide the design of human development institutions (like education)-- come an automatic and rock solid criterion upon which ancient prejudices like racism and ethnicism can not stand. 

It is said that "the truth shall set you free"--that was just one example. The world needs a person or group to raid existing debates and get society--education and government--righted on this issue. Whether or not a school "teaches" evolution or creationism is not the important argument--it is getting the model of human development clear of the effects of creationism and "flat world" thinking . If you "believe" boys and girls are "created, you make relatively uniform provisions for these two gender roles. But if you know only that we are all unique and that our biology and orientations are not uniform, then education must cease seeking to "process" human beings as relatively uniform units of one of two genders and start entirely over simply helping to facilitate the motivation to fin out what one's identity can amount to. 

I have never done anything with expectation of eternal rewards by a god figure. I don't see the point of making the god we created a servant on the hook for eternal payoff. That is how religion is the epitome of empty and selfish orientations to the mystery of true life and it adventures.


----------



## sophiam

Human emotion.
Everything is linked back to emotion. People go to school, get jobs, to make a living so they can support themselves and their families, so they can be content and achieve feelings of love and happiness. 
Of course, I'm lacking in that category, which is a huge part of why I don't want to live anymore.


----------



## Icantw8

Live life to the fullest. We can't deny the fact of how lucky we are to even be human...To be able to do so many things to which millions of species living in this planet cannot. Being able to live like this gives us the potential to do many great things - I'm obviously not going to waste it and wonder if the belief I held on to was true. It really can't be cause there's just so many beliefs out there and some have even manifested it to where religion has become a syndicate of robbing people of their freedom to make simple choices.

I plan on living as long as I could and my religion is simply to live life the way I want to.


----------



## nubly

I live for Starbucks' mocha fraps.


----------



## mezzoforte

nubly said:


> I live for Starbucks' mocha fraps.


Caramel macchiatos are better. :yes


----------



## Meissa

I felt a little lost after my conversion, too. It took me a while to develop my own philosophy.

I wanted to be a teacher before my conversion, and that didn't change. I used to want to teach high school, but now I want to teach preschool. The optimism of the little ones just rubs off on me. They make my day a little brighter, and I hope I do the same for them.

I want to make people happy. Life is too short to be miserable. Some of us can't help being miserable sometimes, but I hope to do my best to make sure that some people who might be miserable aren't.

I wrote in a letter to a friend once comparing us all to flowers sprouting in the sidewalk. We don't know how or why the flower got there, or what its purpose is. We usually don't wonder at the flower's purpose. But it's here, against all odds, and we might as well let it brighten our day. We might smile at the serendipitous display of nature. And then we move on. The flower will soon die, and no one may remember it was even there. But it made us happy for a moment.

That may seem cheesy or depressing, I'm not sure. Sometimes my metaphors get away from me.  But thoughts like those helped me, personally, when I was wondering what the point of it all was.


----------



## Cyzygy

The way I see it is, you either a) make your own purpose to live for or b) default to someone else's.

Purpose probably is a delusion. Practically 100% of the universe (or now multiverse) will continue on its path with or without us and our "purpose". So go back to previous statement.


----------



## ToBeAnnounced

mezzoforte said:


> Caramel macchiatos are better. :yes


Nope, you're both wrong. Hazelnut breves. Best coffee drink ever. :cup
And to answer the actual question, as an agnostic, I live for, well... life. Since afterlife is uncertain, I feel like I need to enjoy my time on earth as much as possible, because who knows what happens after that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I live to breathe. I'm agnostic. I don't really think about it much. Really don't care. The only thing that really drives me to keep breathing is the instinct to live. I'm not really interested in doing anything more than what I do with my time (sitting here surfing the web, listening to music, researching and watching vids).


----------



## markwalters2

Make markwalters3, markwalters4, markwalters5, markwalters6... etc.


----------



## Greenwick

The whole universe is amazing, so there's no reason to limit the reasons. Live to learn about the stars, the chemicals that make everything up, the forces that move stuff around. So much there. I mean, one day we could figure out how it all works, and whether the universe is actually a closed system with something outside it - but by then we would want to know what's outside of that, and then what's outside of the other thing. 

On a more down to earth level, I feel like a part of the great human machine, and I want to see us all mature into something better. I think we've got a lot to overcome, but I think it's possible - and if it is at all possible, however slightly, it's worth shooting for.


----------



## BlueLeah

This reminds me of an interview I watched on YouTube (I think it was Ricky Gervais?) regarding atheism.....he said atheists have nothing to die for but they have everything to live for. That's exactly how I feel as well. My entire existence is right here/right now. I live to enjoy life...for what it is. It's that simple. Atheists don't base their intentions or morality off of death, but life. Respecting the environment, nature, treating people with kindness.


----------



## Dre12

BlueLeah said:


> This reminds me of an interview I watched on YouTube (I think it was Ricky Gervais?) regarding atheism.....he said atheists have nothing to die for but they have everything to live for. That's exactly how I feel as well. My entire existence is right here/right now. I live to enjoy life...for what it is. It's that simple. Atheists don't base their intentions or morality off of death, but life. Respecting the environment, nature, treating people with kindness.


Nice quote from our Ricky. I always knew that he was the next Socrates (the philosopher, not the footballer, although the football was an erudite fellow also).


----------



## AussiePea

I live for the life I am living, not the faith that there might be something better when I die. The thought of living this life for the sole purpose of what might come after I die is an incredibly depressing thought for me.


----------



## Aribeth

Nothing. I'm alive because I haven't died yet. That's it. No complex meaning of life or anything like that.


----------



## Dre12

Aribeth said:


> Nothing. I'm alive because I haven't died yet. That's it. No complex meaning of life or anything like that.


Is there anything that you enjoy in life? Do you think that you could find a purpose or meaning?


----------



## Aribeth

Dre12 said:


> Is there anything that you enjoy in life? Do you think that you could find a purpose or meaning?


No and no.


----------



## McFly

Aribeth said:


> No and no.


Not even video games?


----------



## Aribeth

George McFly said:


> Not even video games?


Well entertainment doesn't count - it's just a fun distraction. I was talking more about what makes me *happy* or gives me a sense of purpose in life. Nothing does.


----------



## Umpalumpa

You are making it sound like everything changed, you still are the same person, you can still do what you see as 'right' or 'wrong', and hopefully now the meaning of those words are completly yours,
Do right for the sake of doing it through your ways and do whatever that pleases you.


----------



## DNightingale

Again, why does life need a "point" or "sense"? 

Of all the matter that exists in the universe chances just a very small fraction of it becomes a conscious organism. So we're incredibly fortunate to exist in our current form, to be able to think, experience, observe, learn, participate and live in general. In the endless void of the universe we're very unique because we're allowed to exist.

And suddenly none of that matters because there isn't some bearded man on the sky telling us what to do, whom we should be and what we should do?

How childish.


----------



## BlueLeah

DNightingale;1076630281
And suddenly none of that matters because there isn't some bearded man on the sky telling us what to do said:


> Sky daddy


----------



## McFly

Aribeth said:


> Well entertainment doesn't count - it's just a fun distraction. I was talking more about what makes me *happy* or gives me a sense of purpose in life. Nothing does.


Of course entertainment counts. Actually that's probably what most people live for. Church is a form of entertainment. For a lot of people video games are what they live for. I will say though you sound very depressed and that comes through in your posts, and it's a shame you're feeling so bad.


----------



## Aribeth

George McFly said:


> Of course entertainment counts. Actually that's probably what most people live for.


That's not what they're aiming for, though. They want an important purpose in life and can't find it. So they settle with entertainment for the moment. But that purpose never comes...


----------



## Dre12

Aribeth said:


> That's not what they're aiming for, though. They want an important purpose in life and can't find it. So they settle with entertainment for the moment. But that purpose never comes...


Do you even want to find a purpose?


----------



## salparadise25

Hi,i think the meaning of life is find happiness andcontentment,and that for everyone can vary quite alot.
what gives you joy or happiness in life


----------



## Aribeth

Dre12 said:


> Do you even want to find a purpose?


And how would I do that?


----------



## Dre12

Aribeth said:


> And how would I do that?


Do you not have passion for anything? Something that you can work to achieving, a driving force. Find somebody to love perhaps?


----------



## ScorchedEarth

HookedOnEbonics said:


> You cannot just be agnostic
> You're either an agnostic atheist, or agnostic theist
> OR gnostic atheist or gnostic theist.
> If you do wish to label yourself, then get the terminologies correct.
> Gnostic means knowing for a fact that something is or isn't.
> Agnostic means not knowing for a fact that something is or isn't.
> 
> Theism is the belief in a god or deity(s)
> Atheism is the lack of belief in a god or deity(s)
> 
> You can't just not know.


Uh, why not? I accept that I don't have the capacity to know for sure.


----------



## Aribeth

Dre12 said:


> Do you not have passion for anything? Something that you can work to achieving, a driving force. Find somebody to love perhaps?


I don't have any passions. I can't just "find somebody to love" but I've been in love before and it was awful. Not sure I wanna go through that again.


----------



## Umpalumpa

Aribeth said:


> I don't have any passions. I can't just "find somebody to love" but I've been in love before and it was awful. Not sure I wanna go through that again.


Living without a purpose in a way sounds like freedom to me, as for passions... The best ones are the ones you are having yourself, i know on myself that i dont want to be dependent on other people to fill that gap for me, hopefully you will find something that interest you soon.


----------



## Wren611

What do we 'live for'? We don't 'live for' anything.

My parents didn't use a condom and now I'm here. I have no other purpose other than being their offspring, being a sibling to my brothers, etc. :stu

Life is just crammed full of distractions until death. That's pretty much it.


----------



## CWe

Live for nothing :/


----------



## Wren611

:idea










Bugger. Sorry. Didn't realise this would be so HUGE!


----------



## Grac1e

Wren611 said:


> What do we 'live for'? We don't 'live for' anything.
> 
> My parents didn't use a condom and now I'm here. I have no other purpose other than being their offspring, being a sibling to my brothers, etc. :stu
> 
> Life is just crammed full of distractions until death. That's pretty much it.


Good answer Wren . I'm here because my parents made the unilateral decision to have me. I wasn't consulted. Apparently my mum erroneously thought that having 4 kids to a husband with narcissistic personality disorder would somehow solve all her problems (she didn't really think that through).

There's no easy way out so, just making the best of it (of a mostly sucky life) is all I can do .


----------



## Istachrissta

I am here around loved ones that I can see and love me back. Not believing in a higher power/being doesn't take that away. Believe in what makes you happy and you can't go wrong.


----------



## Skeletra

Life doesn't really have to have a point. For the longest time that was really comforting for me. Trying to find a meaning was more of a problem than a possible solution.

Now I want the general "start a family and get happy" thing. I also live to collect as many trophies as possible on my PS3.. And I like the fuzzy feeling of helping people and being there for others (people I know and love) when they need someone. Makes me feel like I actually matter to someone, even for a little while. Feels pretty good.


----------

